# Lizzy Borden



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Awww! I'm so honored 

Don't forget the evil crazed look.

It does seem that nobody remembers me. . .er her. Mention Lizzie Borden to the general public and you either get a blank look or they think your talking about the band Lizzy Borden.

Lizzy


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

“Lizzie Borden took an axe/Gave her mother forty whacks/When she saw what she had done/Gave her father forty-one.”

You could see if there's a sound file on the internet of this or perhaps someone here has it. You could play this chant in the background and perhaps appear to be agitated by it. 

Lizzy


----------



## Drucilla Skreem (Oct 3, 2009)

Lizzy how cute, didn't relize you were here. I should have asked you in a private email....


----------



## DeathDealer (Jun 18, 2004)

The chant/rhyme should be in one of the documentaries about Lizzy Borden. It was likely on Discovery or TLC and it is getting to be the time of year when they may air it again.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Mutton sleeved black dress and a bloody apron, maybe your hair up in a bun but pieces pulled loose messy it up a bit... after all you've just been axing the parents to death

maybe some specks of blood on your face and hands and a bloody bladed axe.

I think this is a good detailed photo of how she dressed


----------

